# BUFFALO ROCK



## #1twin (Aug 3, 2011)

This is one of my latest digs. A Buffalo Rock bottle from Birmingham, Ala.. Dug here in Biloxi, Ms. I dug two, but the other one was cracked a lot. I assume it is pretty common, and of little value, but it is my first dug bowling pin style soda bottle which makes it pretty cool to me. I think I remember it being a Ginger ale but I'm not positive? Is 1912 a realistic time period? Saw one for sale making that claim. Any replies appreciated.   Marvin


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2011)

hey marvin cool bottle! i got one  bought mine... 1912 is realistic!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah Buffalo Rock was and is a ginger ale.


----------



## #1twin (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen for the replies. Marvin


----------

